# Best supplement/herb for energy, focus and anxiety



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi all,

I am currently in the process of tapering off all of my prescription medications as I've had enough !!
So much time, money and energy wasted with all the trial /error, side effects, etc...
Plus I want to give my body a much needed rest and try to restore and repair...

I am off most of the prescription meds, and will be off all of them within the next 8 weeks (stopped dexedrine, stopped SSRI, stopped seroquel for sleep, tapering clonazepam, tapering memantine)...

I was wondering what would be the best to take for energy, focus and anxiety. I used to take my "cocktail" of dexedrine, clonazepam, memantine and it worked well but had issues of course. I am not expecting anything to measure up necessarily, but would like some input, 

Some options I have researched are;

- Ginseng (siberian, panax)
- MacaPro
- Rhodiola Extract (currently testing)
- Or possibly a blended product such as AOR ortho-adapt, or CanPrev AdrenaPro
- Any other suggestions ??

Also, will I get tolerant to the above? Do they need to be rotated in your opinion ?

Thanks in advance and have a great day


----------



## Technogrim (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm sure it's been mentioned on the forum many times, but Valerian Root, Hops, Gamma Aminobutyric Acid, Kava Kava, Passion Flower, and L-theanine have all been used for helping with anxiety. They won't give you energy though. Do plenty of research before taking any, especially Kava Kava....


----------



## thaswasup (Mar 20, 2009)

Water.




I'm actually being serious too.


----------

